# Granite mini lathe



## dullbroadhead (Mar 20, 2009)

Steel city has a granite bed and headstock 5 speed mini lathe. Who has seen one or has one? What is your thoughts?

Bob


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 20, 2009)

If you're asking for opinions, I think granite (Steel City has all kinds of granite options now) is a gimmick.

Sure it's smooth, but who cares? How smooth does a lathe bed have to be? A tablesaw surface?

Maybe it's just me, but I'll stick with cast iron.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm with Gary here. What happens when you drop something heavy on it? Hey, it happens-a collet chuck here, a scroll chuck there, a heavy pair of pliers. I mean, seems to me they're trying to make a round wheel...rounder. 

Seems like a flashy marketing idea, I just can't see the benefit, but that's just me. I'll take me old-fangled Powermatic 800 pounder. If the house fell in that thing would survive. I wonder if the granite would.

Dale


----------



## thewishman (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw one at Wood Werks, it looks cool. Thought it is a little odd to name a company "Steel City" and make tools from granite.:biggrin:


----------



## TowMater (Mar 20, 2009)

Granite City was already taken by the restaurant chain!!!


----------



## holmqer (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know if they have changed their tune, but the original argument made by Steel City for the granite was price. They argued that the price of making the table saw top out of granite  was much less than the price of doing so out of cast iron, so that all other things being equal, they could deliver an equal product for less.

I agree with the concerns over chipping. Drop something heavy on cast iron and you get a dent, do the same with granite and you get a bigger chip popping out.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 21, 2009)

I have recently purchased a Steel City VS mini lathe. Although I did not purchase the granite edition, I'm very happy with the performance of the cast iron model. The knock with the granite top is that no matter how careful you are, it is bound to "chip". Sometimes the chipping occurs in transit, even before you get the unit in the shop.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 21, 2009)

So what's the big concern over chipping granite?    Repairing a granite chip should be pretty straightforward... probably easier than undenting cast iron.

Are folk really worried about their granite kitchen counters being damaged by all those nasty kitchen hazards?  Maybe they too should be made from cast iron...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 21, 2009)

AlanZ said:


> So what's the big concern over chipping granite?    Repairing a granite chip should be pretty straightforward... probably easier than undenting cast iron.



Some of "us" would prefer not to waste time repairing "chips". Personally I prefer snacking on them, especially the B-B-Q flavouered ones. ;-)

Point that some are trying to make is that the granite does not hold up as well as cast iron.


----------



## penhead (Mar 21, 2009)

Just to go with the flow of your post, but opinions are free, and everybody has one.
I personally think, at least at this time, that the granite top is a nice feature.
This from SteelCityToolworks website about their saw:

The ground breaking addition to the Steel City line machines perfectly flat, will not warp or change.  It is not affected by heat, cold or humidity and will not rust like traditional cast iron table tops.  The heavy duty stone top helps absorb vibration making the cut smooth and blade alignment accurate. It is also virtually maintenance-free.
Steel City Tool Work's standard five-year warranty and special 10 year warranty on granite components.




wood-of-1kind said:


> Some of "us" would prefer not to waste time repairing "chips". Personally I prefer snacking on them, especially the B-B-Q flavouered ones. ;-)
> 
> Point that some are trying to make is that the granite does not hold up as well as cast iron.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 21, 2009)

I could see it on a table saw but not sure why you would need it for a lathe.


----------



## fernhills (Mar 21, 2009)

Drop a can of soup off of a cabinet shelf above your granite counter top and tell me what happens.


----------



## KenV (Mar 21, 2009)

The design of the european/american lathes is based on the alignment of everything to the inside surfaces of the bed ways.  The top surfaces of the bed can wear some and be shimmed.  You can adjust or shim for just about anything that chips, wears, or breaks anywhere else pretty easily.  Working the inside surfaces of the ways takes a bit more thought, care, and precision.  

Granite should work quite nicely for holding precision, and probably will wear more slowly. Chip potential vs rust --  Both are good, so what your preference is works.   

Seems like a "ford vs chev" kind of conversation based on preferences and percieved differences.

P.S.  My bias is for variable speed and never changing belts -- and I am willing to pay for my bias.   Everyone has to decide what is important to them.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Mar 21, 2009)

I have the Steel City VS(second one, the dreaded power switch problem for the first one), I cut some "dried" pecan to turn a bowl with and ended up stopping for the night without getting it mounted.  I set the blank on the ways overnight.  The next morning I spent some time using steel wool on the rust that occured under the wood and cursing up a storm.  I had just oiled the ways about a week or so back also.  I wouldn't have minded to have the granite ways at that moment.

I have to call the CS about the tailstock as I don't like having it 0.023" forward and down.


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 21, 2009)

AlanZ said:


> Are folk really worried about their granite kitchen counters being damaged by all those nasty kitchen hazards?  Maybe they too should be made from cast iron...



- How many 5-10-pound chunks of hardened tool-steel do you usually knock around the kitchen with?

- Granite kitchen counters are for looks, and not necessarily for efficiency. Should we buy tools that look pretty or work well?

- There's usually more water at play in the kitchen than the workshop: Cast iron counters would, I think, prove to be a pain. Stainless steel counters, on the other hand, are what you find in industrial kitchens. You know, because it's efficient, durable, non-pourous, etc., etc.

I didn't venture to mention durability (chip-fear) in my original answer, but I did say that I think that granite tools are a gimmick. I don't "do" gimmicks. Granite is for monuments and steel is for tools.... If it works, don't fix it.

Er, IMH, iron-age O, of course

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Wildman (Mar 21, 2009)

Have always assumed they were using a cast granite product over natural granite.  The cost to mill natural granite should cost  more than  either cast iron or steel.  Don’t know if am correct or not. 

Folks making man made granite claim it diminishes vibrations 6 to 10 times faster than cast iron, up to 30 times faster than steel fabricated structures, and up to 3 times faster than natural granite. 

Price wise their granite lathes competitive with cast iron mini lathes out there. Still not sure if it's worth my time or money.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 21, 2009)

One good size cast iron skillet likely weighs in at about 7lbs...

All I'm getting at is that the choice isn't an obvious one... there are pros and cons to each material. 

I personally like cast iron mostly because I can use magnets on it. Then again I just spent several hours cleaning rust off of and conditioning the bed of a used lathe that I recently acquired. 

But I don't assume that granite is just a gimmick, nor do I assume that the machine designers and those who buy the tools are missing something fundamental.

Hey... we produce things, and often use tools made of wood.   Maybe we should all be working in steel or granite... you never know when a soup can might attack! <vbg>

Keep smiling.


----------



## marcruby (Mar 21, 2009)

I've seen one.  It's the basic steel city lathe, which is a good one, with granite wherever they could put it.  There's two advantages to granite - it's heavy - 160lbs.  And it won't tweist or distort like cast iron will some (very rare) times.  I think the price was about 300, which is pretty decent.

Not very likely I'd buy one, but it's worth considering.

Marc


----------



## zig613 (Mar 21, 2009)

I took a close look at one at the Toronto wood show a few weeks ago.  The Steel City representive was there and he said the granite bed was being used to eliminate any potential for the bed to twist.  He also mentioned that they had temporarily stoped production on their cast iron variable speed mini lathes and that they will be bring out a variable speed granite model in May/June.


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 21, 2009)

AlanZ said:


> One good size cast iron skillet likely weighs in at about 7lbs...



So, then, you're suggesting that a *cast iron* skillet would damage a *granite* counter?

The defence rests 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## shadow man (Mar 21, 2009)

I do granite countertops for a living. They are tougher than most think. After the tops have been installed chips have never been much of a problem. Mainly on the edge profile very rarely. Have never had a call back or complaint of a surface chip.Benn doing this for a living for a long while. The stone will definately be flat (maybe not level but flat). I have some granite pieces (left over sink cutouts on my work benchs) for flat surfaces. All that being said I guess I am old fashioned or something because I prefer the cast iron for my machines. Just my thoughts though.

George


----------



## Wildman (Mar 22, 2009)

Have seen ads saying solid granite bed & headstock, or made with granite. Still think the 60170G is a granite composite just looking at price. You can find this mini lathe selling for $299 to $320 before shipping. 

Ads claim this granite lathe will never twist, warp, rust or corrode. They can and do crack. Read where a fellow received a cracked lathe, which was replaced no questions asked. He's happy with his lathe. Will he be happy when it's time to replace bearings or belts?


----------



## gmcnut (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Pound for pound make mine cast iron or steel.  I think the granite thing for a lathe is a gimick.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Mar 26, 2009)

Just an update on my comments about my tailstock alignment...

I called Steel City, yesterday to ask about the problem, they asked for the serial number which I didn't have as I was on the road, but called them back this morning with it.  They had a replacement tailstock packed and waiting for my call, and it is now on its way.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 26, 2009)

How hard is it the weld Granite??????


----------



## David M (Mar 26, 2009)

5 min epoxy ?


----------



## penhead (Mar 26, 2009)

Not that it makes a hoot nor a holler from me, maybe granite is a gimmick or not,
I just remember reading some of the similiar opinions (on different site) when the SawStop T/S was first introduced as a concept.
Not comparing..!!..


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 26, 2009)

John do you think those will ever catch on.
They are having fits with the newest contractor saw


----------



## bitshird (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a Steel City 10x14 variable speed lathe, I got tired of replacing the on/off switch, sure they replaced them their customer service is excellent, it's a shame their switch is a piece of crap, I made a new switch plate and used a toggle switch, But I've heard the same complaint about Jet switches as well, other than that my Cast Iron clunker is a darned good lathe.


----------



## penhead (Mar 26, 2009)

One of my best friends retired from the Navy a few years ago...fellow woodworker but flat work...making his own shadow box on the day of his retirement....plunge cut on the T/S...left three fingers dangling and another seriously cut.

Pretty sure he would have loved to have one at that time.

And if you have ever read how hard it was for the makers of the sawstop to get their marketing started, you can imagine how much they are laughing on their way to the bank now 

But on another note, the founders of SteelCityTool works are certainly no slouches 8>)




Gary Max said:


> John do you think those will ever catch on.
> They are having fits with the newest contractor saw


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 26, 2009)

John there is no question about how dangerous woodworking can be.
Heck I have read treads where people believe that SawStop the only saw on earth and I have seen other woodworkers remove the shut off feature and just use it like a nice table saw.
My table saw is from the 1920's and has no safety features---it's the best I can afford.


----------

